# Converting hand knit patterns to machine knit patterns



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a software for a iPad or Mac computer that will convert hand to machine knitting patterns. Or any other form that I can convert patterns. Or maybe there is a trick lol...to this which I have not yet discovered. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Tks....a bunch! &#9786;


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I would have thought as long as the tension is the same, just follow the pattern? I could be wrong :roll:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What about the other way around? When I have seem some lovely machine knit patterns they read like Greek to me.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you looking for information on how to duplicate HK stitches into MK stitches? There are several books on the market that do that, but I haven't seen any programs or apps that do it.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

ksojerio said:


> Are you looking for information on how to duplicate HK stitches into MK stitches? There are several books on the market that do that, but I haven't seen any programs or apps that do it.


I saw a software one under this web site http://www.cara4webshopping.com/knitcompanion.html and it was called "Jim's Handy Dandy knitting Companion" but it was posted in 2011 and was for windows 98 and older versions not for Mac. Also know as "Knitter Companion" by Jim Simmons. It is on the "Hobbyknitter.com" YouTube video.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

This is a relatively inexpensive way to learn how to convert patterns.  Ann
http://www.knititnow.com/homestudy/HomeStudy_Coursedetails.cfm?HomeStudy_courseid=1


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Ann, once again you came to the rescue with your knowledge will be checking this one out. Have a great day. Lise


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> I would have thought as long as the tension is the same, just follow the pattern? I could be wrong :roll:


This is what I do sometimes, esp if I work on my bulky machine. I try different tensions and yarns to get a similar gauge. It is easier to do this for something that can be a bit looser or not a perfect fit


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

In general you can just follow the hand knitting pattern. You just need to be aware of the differences, what a machine cannot do, like knitting in circles and ribbing at the same time, increasing and decreasing in the middle of rows. So some of the hand knit patterns have to be modified.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Try Anjelika's yarn guide.....it's a great starting point! http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html


Lise Paauw said:


> Can anyone suggest a software for a iPad or Mac computer that will convert hand to machine knitting patterns. Or any other form that I can convert patterns. Or maybe there is a trick lol...to this which I have not yet discovered. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Tks....a bunch! ☺


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

A great question! I bought a computer and printer because a quilter asked her husband to write a software package for quilting. It measured everything. calculated the yardage you needed and let you scan in the fabric to see how the finished quilt would look. There must be some programmers out there with a knowledge of knitting maachines.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Windy Hill said:


> A great question! I bought a computer and printer because a quilter asked her husband to write a software package for quilting. It measured everything. calculated the yardage you needed and let you scan in the fabric to see how the finished quilt would look. There must be some programmers out there with a knowledge of knitting maachines.


Yes that would be great that is what this program did covert from hand to machine knitting and calculated what to knit, but was out of date and not for a Mac or iPad. I saw it on YouTube it is know as "Knitter Companion" by Jim Simmons. It is on the "Hobbyknitter.com" YouTube video she was demonstrating how it worked. Just thought there would be something out there with anew version.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

The way I do it, is if I like a sweater or what ever and it is hand knit, I check first off if the stitch is okay to be done on the machine. For instance a lace stitch or tuck if I can convert that to punch card I make a swatch and calculate stitches per row and how many rows per 2.5 cm and away I go. For me that is the most simple way of doing this.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions will be trying them out to see what I can knit.


----------



## Althea101 (Jul 7, 2015)

This is an awesome little program and i have never gone without it. But I now have a new laptop and it runs on Windows 19 and the little program is no longer compatible. I am "dying" a slow death trying to figure everything out. ???? If anyone has a newer version please share.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I use a pencil, paper and calculator, only take a few mins


----------

